# Newbie questions flood start -corner beads-



## DDay (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi guys, as I promised in my introduction post, I'm going to ask some silly noob questions for a couple of days maybe :whistling2:. I've been second coating non-stop (by hand) for the past couple of months now, flats, butts, angles, name it. All has been nice clean.

But when I tape and fill my beads, (standard metal bead, glued-on), I load, feather then last pass, but I seem to feather that thing wrong, cause on my last pass, half of the time, an edge form maybe half an inch ( on the inside) before the feathering. Like the mud doesn't get the the end of my trowel.

Can't really get a pic from it, since I'm on holiday right now, maybe soon. 

Any idea, if you get what I'm trying to explain, what can cause such thing? The second coat correct this, but it looks like sh!t on the meantime... Maybe am I feathering it too far? Thanks!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCF8VRmvLtTlSFA4GP0YV4dw


----------



## DDay (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks,I've already been watching mudslingr, saskataper and 2bucks video today :yes: 

I guess I've been taught to fill those incorrectly, I was told to do them in 3 strikes, instead of 2, like in those clips. takes me way too long to fill too... Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------

